# Looking for a good Deer rifle



## armyhunter87 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Wich round is better for deer hunting*​
.30-061751.52%.3081648.48%


----------



## armyhunter87 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm getting my FOID card in a couple months and I'm looking into deer rifles. I'm looking for a good long range rifle preferably .30-06 or .308 for about $400-$500 W/O optics I'm willing to pay more if its really worth the extra money. and a good scope, i know Leopold and Nikon make extant scopes if someone could recommend a good model that's good for long distance shots around 250-350m, for about $150-$200.

please reply if you have any ideas


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

if it was me i would go with the 308 if thats what your wanting. i have a 270 WSM and i love it and i think you can more range from a 270 WSM than you can a 308 but with a 308 you can get heavier bullets so its up to you with that. but if your wanting to get a rifle between 4-$500 then i would look at the tikka t3 lite or savage. they are very accurate out of the box and and you cant beat them for the price. you can spend right under $500 on a tikka and just a little less on the savage.

its going to be hard to find a loupold scope for under $200. i would check these guys out, vortexoptics.com they actually make really nice scopes and you can get them for a good price and they have a lifetime warranty. i have one on all of my rifles and they are great.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say the 308. They can be had in short actions and have almost all the speed of the 06. The 30-06 will push heavier bullets far faster than the 308 but most only find that helpfull if they are going after larger game than deer.

Archeologists unearthed an old english dictionary dating back to the year 1236. It defined "victim" as "one who has encountered Chuck Norris"


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Neither.I'm a 7mm fan.I'd go for either a 7-08 or .280.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

If I was out buying a new deer rifle and didn't want to break the bank I'd buy a Weatherby Vanguard Carbine, around $480. It's a light rifle with a synthetic stock and a 20" barrel and it comes in .308. Perfect rifle for those under 350 yard shots and easy to carry in the field. You really don't need a 24" barrel for deer hunting ranges with a .308.

As far as scopes go you might need to step it up a little above $200. You can pick up a Bushnell Elite 3200 3-10X for under $250; they are good scopes for the money.

Now that's just what I would do...best thing you can do is handle a lot of different rifles and see which one you are most comfortable with that's in your price range then go buy a Vanguard Carbine with a Bushnell scope and call it a day...just kidding. Good Luck - nothing is more fun then buying a new rifle.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i said 3006 but either are great rounds

for a rifle look at maybe a howa 1500 in eihter round u can get it with a scope and the scopes are not to bad. but if u just buy the gun try the nikon they are one of teh clearest and most reasonable scopes i have used. :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

armyhunter87 said:


> I'm getting my FOID card in a couple months and I'm looking into deer rifles. I'm looking for a good long range rifle preferably .30-06 or .308 for about $400-$500 W/O optics I'm willing to pay more if its really worth the extra money. and a good scope, i know Leopold and Nikon make extant scopes if someone could recommend a good model that's good for long distance shots around 250-350m, for about $150-$200.
> 
> please reply if you have any ideas


Here is what I'd recommend:

http://savagearms.com/11f.htm should be able to find one of these in a 308 for around $500.

http://www.nikonhunting.com/riflescopes ... x40.html#1 should be able to pick up one of these for around $200.

Out to 350m, a deer isn't going to know the difference between a 150gr shot from a 308 and a 165 gr shot from an 06. Both will do an excellent job on deer, but the 308 is likely to be more accurate, will be lighter to carry (by a small amount), will have less recoil, and should also be cheaper to shoot.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

In regards to the rifle itself I guess I would go to a sporting goods store and handle as many of the different makes and models in your price range as is possible, and then buy the one that feels the best in your hands that has the features you desire.

In regards to the .308 vs .30-06, that debate will go on and on and be going on long after we are gone. In a nut shell they both shoot exactly the same bullets. The difference is going to be less than 100 FPS for the most part provided both are shot with the same weight bullets from the same length barrel. As per which is more accurate, I think that is more dependant on the individual gun and load, but in theory the short action should be more accurate.

All things being equal (barrel length & gun weight) the .308 should produce less recoil as it uses less powder. However typically most short actions weigh slightly less than their long action counterparts so the recoil thing could be a wash.

I didn't vote as I didn't feel I am qualified. I have shot a .30-06 for years but have never shot or owned a .308. I have always felt that the .30-06 should be able to harvest any game I ever plan on taking. In reality I think the same can be said for the .308 as well but then again I have never used one.

As per scopes I would advise to buy the best you can afford. I also look at the coatings on the glass whether it be multi coated, fully coated or fully multi coated and what those coatings are. Last but not least is the quality of the glass. To me NAME BRAND should be the last consideration but rather my decision be based on performance.

Larry


----------



## hypno (Mar 3, 2009)

An ideal deer rifle to me would surely be chambered in .308. I'd choose the .308 over .30-06 for a deer rifle because of the short vs. long action. When you miss a shot at a big buck, your not going to sit there and give up, your going to cyvle that bolt and get ready for your 2nd shot.

With the short action, your bolt stroke is shorter and the chance of short-stroking your next round is much less if you're shooting a long action rifle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm a fan of buying used rifles that way I can afford some with better brand recination and hold their value if you were ever wanting to sell. Many good gun shops have a return policy of X number of days if your not happy with the rifle. Some even will allow you to place a small deposit on one and take it to the range before buying. Another thing is some used rifles come with some nice glass but if not the price allows some better glass than if you bought new.
Which is better 308 or 30-06. They both are of course as they are rounds that hunters know to be good shooters and can take about all North America big game and have probably shot some stuff most would not use them for.
They are both rounds you can go into about any small town USA and find a box of bullets for if you for got to take some on a hunting trip. they both are offered in some great rifles like Remington 700's, Winchester 70's and Rugars too as well as all the ones named above.

There are some other old classic rounds in some nice rifles that should not be over looked either. The above named 270 is one such.

How about some like at my local gun shop.

023025 USED BROWNING ABOLT BOSS 18632MV351 270WSM SYNSTK W/LEU 3X9 33MM MATTE $795.00

USED BROWNING ABOLT S/S 14568MT351 30/06 W/BOSS $749.95

USED REMINGTON 700 30/06 6277939 BOL W/4XSCOP $539.95

USED REMINGTON 700 S/SD T6252419 30/06 SYN STK W/ 2MAGS $599.95

USED REMINGTON 700 S/SD T6252419 30/06 SYN STK W/ 2MAGS $599.95

USED RUGER 77MKII 270 783-49557 W/NIKON 4X40 BUCKMASTER $549.95

USED SAVAGE 110 30/06 F044453 $299.95

USED SAVAGE 1101 30/06 F080975 W/4X SCOPE 22" $319.95

USED WINCHESTER 70 270 G1238766 W/REDFIELD2X7WF $569.95

USED WINCHESTER 70 270 G2221285 SYN STOCK W/ LEUPOLD 3X9 VARIX MATTE $595.00

The above is an example you can slect from at my local gun shop. they have a 4 day return policy. You also get a day pass to use their range for a day when you buy.
As you can see I picked some from several well knowen brands and many have scopes so good some not so good but the prices are still half or less than many new rifles with a scope.

 Al


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

.270
25-06
7mm
7mm-08
.257 wby
are just a few of my favorites.
I shoot an STW and 140 gr pills


----------



## R6.5x55 (Feb 20, 2009)

Marlin bolt action in .308 and a Mueller scope.


----------



## Labs4me (Mar 14, 2008)

I own both and deer react the same to both. If you find one is a better deal go for it.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

glass is 1/2 full 1/2 empty. both are fantastic deer rifles. very similar ballistics. easy to find rounds. i think the average person will shoot a 308 better than a 06. can't go wrong with either. if $$ is tight, savage makes a hell of a good gun for the $$$. they may not be the best looking but they tend to shoot well. scopes??? nikon or burris 3x9 should work.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Also consider where you hunt. WHere I hunt the local sports shop may only have a small selection of 308 ammo, but the choices of .270 or 30-06 seem endless. I normally bring more than enough ammo with me but if you get a lot of shooting, or someone takes off in a pickup with most of yoru ammo (what happened to me) knowing that I can pick up the exact same load of .270 ammo pretty much in any town I go to is comforting. If I had 280, I would have had a hour drive to to the nearest sports store large enough to carry that kind of ammo. 308 is pretty common now, but the choices of 30-06 amo are endless.


----------

